# BlackBerry Wine - Quick and easy



## Loner (Aug 1, 2016)

For a quick and easy good tasting wine go to your local grocer and purchase:

2 packs of frozen blackberry's 
6 cans of white grape concentrate
add 1.5 gallons of water
3 cups of sugar
I had to add 1 teaspoon of acid blend and
1.5 teaspoon of pectic enzyme

let it set overnight for everything to blend together.

SG 1.090
PH 3.6
Acid 75
Yeast - I used Lalvin 1116

Day 1 (PM) add 1 teaspoon of yeast nutrient
Day 2 add 1 teaspoon of yeast nutrient
Day 3 remove fruit (bagged) and squeeze excess juice from bag.
Day 3 add 1 teaspoon of bentonite mixed in 1 cup of warm water
Day 5 or when wine ferments to dry: add sulphite and sorbate as called for and transfer to carboy (s) under airlock

At this point your wine is made. I chose to back sweeten to 1.010 for a smoother taste. If you intend to drink really early (and you can) you will have to degas with your weapon of choice.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 1, 2016)

So this appears to be a 2 gal. recipe?

And what size are your packs of blackberries?


----------



## Loner (Aug 1, 2016)

I ended up with two gallons and 1 pint


----------



## Loner (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm thinking the blackberries were in 1 lb bags.


----------

